# Notts County Council



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello all

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with Notts County Council and their adoption services?  I've just had such a lovely chat with a lady there.  I was all for going to an agency but now I'm not so sure.

many thanks
x


----------

